# Autoglym water blade



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Thinking about getting a water blade, any feedback on this? Are they safe on paint etc? Thanks


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

I would not use one, but others might have different opinions


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

spyder said:


> Thinking about getting a water blade, any feedback on this? Are they safe on paint etc? Thanks


i have one you can have for free if you want to try it. only used twice. I was afraid it would scratch my paint. shoot me a PM, I'm in cork


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Who opened that can of worms?.. :lol:

Your going to get two distinct answers here, something like...

1. Don't use them or put one anywhere near your car as they are the devils tools and will destroy your paint work

and

2. Yes they are fine and don't listen to all the people that say the above!

Me personally I don't use one. Tried a long time ago and didn't like them :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If your wash routine is good no reason why you should use one.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Why don't you want to use a towel?


----------



## Msport-Addict (Oct 27, 2012)

Not for me either. Especially if you have soft paint. Hello Mr Marring!!!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok on glass and not ok on paintwork


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yup, I use one. Not had any issues at all.

Also use an Autoglym Aqua Dry, so best shoot me now.......


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Its ok if you take a care


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

What they are brill perfect for scraping the dog **** up in the garden that all I use mine for tried once never again


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea I have one, tried it, didn't particularly like it; better with a dampened chamois inmo.

Good for wiping the water off a soft-top mind.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spyder said:


> Thinking about getting a water blade, any feedback on this? Are they safe on paint etc? Thanks


Every tool is fine in the right hands, you don't use them to dry the car, you use them to remove the excess water (1 pass only) then follow up with a towel.
You get these silly stories of paint scratching etc, but to be fair, the posters often have problems with everything they touch (polish on trim, smearing on glass etc) 
If you are not a poster that gets it right 1st time, then perhaps don't bother :speechles
But as an earlier poster has offered you one for free, then why not take up the offer?
In the meantime a video for all the doubters


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

cypukas said:


> Exactly


+1 :thumb:.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

neilos said:


> Yup, I use one. Not had any issues at all.
> 
> Also use an Autoglym Aqua Dry, so best shoot me now.......


Looks like they'll be shooting two of us Neilos .


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oops .

Just incase anyone sees it......
No way ever did I mean to thank Great Gonzos post #5 either .

Anyway...I'm already in the que to be shot...so leave me alone :thumb:.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

tommyboy40 said:


> i have one you can have for free if you want to try it. only used twice. I was afraid it would scratch my paint. shoot me a PM, I'm in cork


.............if it's not been claimed could i have it please?. Will send some cash via paypal for postage.:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

trv8 said:


> Looks like they'll be shooting two of us Neilos .





trv8 said:


> Anyway...I'm already in the que to be shot...so leave me alone :thumb:.


Feel free to go first....:lol:


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

my dads roof's covered in scratches from use of a aqua blade, it is a type r so the paint is quite soft so may partially explain how easily its been scratched. dont use them anymore just dry with a drying towel.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dazzawest said:


> my dads roof's covered in scratches from use of a aqua blade, it is a type r so the paint is quite soft so may partially explain how easily its been scratched. dont use them anymore just dry with a drying towel.


Tell your Dad , he is supposed to wash the car before using the tool


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Used properly how can they scratch ?????

I use one and well lubricated they remove water quickly and safely. I only use it for one pass as any excess gets the dog drier treatment !!!!!

I haven't used a towel, chamois or cloth in a long time !!!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use my water blade for the windows


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Demetri said:


> I use my water blade for the windows


+ 1 !! I don't mind being shoot for it I quite like it !!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I use one sometimes never had a problem I think people that have has problems with the must have been cos the car is not clean,to much pressure or a cheap stiff water blade get your self a good soft one like autoglym and you will be fine. Really good on cold days you would still need a towl to pat the car with after


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've used one I just couldn't get on with it


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

All you need to do is fart beside your Honda and it scratches*  



(*Yes, i've had one)


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Keir said:


> Why don't you want to use a towel?


Thats what I always use, but am trying to reduce time on the wifes Range Rover.:thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Avanti , great video and advice,cheers.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

tommyboy40 said:


> i have one you can have for free if you want to try it. only used twice. I was afraid it would scratch my paint. shoot me a PM, I'm in cork


Thanks for the very generous offer tommyboy, but I just picked one up this morning,where in Cork are you?:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spyder said:


> Thanks Avanti , great video and advice,cheers.


No probs, sounds like you are going to use it as intended :thumb:


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm the same didn't get on with it on paint but great for windows

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I use a cheapy one and as long as you've cleaned car and rinsed an also cleaned the blade before use IMO you'll be fine.

They're great on windows to get them streak and spot free


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

As above, great on windows but wouldnt touch my soft honda paint with it!!


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

spyder said:


> Thanks for the very generous offer tommyboy, but I just picked one up this morning,where in Cork are you?:thumb:


I'm in south central douglas!


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

VW STEVE. said:


> .............if it's not been claimed could i have it please?. Will send some cash via paypal for postage.:thumb:


Seeing as how DW and the traders are giving stuff away for christmas send me your address and I'll send it as a Santa present.


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would never use one on a car that has some form of lsp as most of the water will just run off anyway so you'd just be dragging it across the dry paintwork.
They are a godsend for unprotected paint though to get the majority of water off before using a towel.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

tommyboy40 said:


> I'm in south central douglas!


I work in Douglas Court, in the fruit shop. Give me a shout when you're around!:thumb:


----------



## Arjxh56 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have very soft paint on my Aston and I have used the blade (carefully) and its fine. I had the car detailed in the summer and used the blade ever since, its still scratch free. :thumb:


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

I got the Autoglym one for free and didn't gel with it too well. I noticed it scratched my paintwork (could have been me) so I just left it in the shower. It's useful for wiping down the glass in the shower so that the water doesn't stain it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Cat Face said:


> I got the Autoglym one for free and didn't gel with it too well. I noticed it scratched my paintwork (could have been me) so I just left it in the shower. It's useful for wiping down the glass in the shower so that the water doesn't stain it.


And is the shower screen scratched?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I have one but only use it on the glass.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Have had one for a while and despite being careful with it I have managed to scratch the paint. I now only use it for glass. Towels for me and my new toy a Metro Vac blaster used it for the first time this weekend pleased with the results.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

All those that have said its scratched your paintwork, perhaps you should take a peek at your wash technique and how the blade is actually used?

It's not a criticism.....


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Am no great fan, but I cannot see that if you are careful how on Earth you can scratch a panel with a quality blade? Sure, if you get grit trapped between the blade and the panel then we have a scratch, but part of being careful is to ensure that does not happen. Can just as easily get a scratch by dragging the same grit around with a mf towel.

Maybe I'm missing something? (A few brain cells for sure!  )


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

I've noticed just brushing paintwork with a soft microfibre (brand new) on a very shiny black car can put in some minute barely noticeable scratches/swirls so why won't a water blade which is a lot harder not do anything?


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

Never liked the autoglym blade. Just seems to smear the water over the paint


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Cat Face said:


> I've noticed just brushing paintwork with a soft microfibre (brand new) on a very shiny black car can put in some minute barely noticeable scratches/swirls so why won't a water blade which is a lot harder not do anything?


Never brush a panel with a dry mf towel; dampen it first. Only use a dry towel if removing some product or other. Same with a blade; mositen/lubricate it first.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

My friend has one and he swears by it, then again he doesn't know what a swirl mark is :lol:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Glass yes, paint no. IMHO.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

i find mine quite handy for removing the water from the roof before using my towel .. no need on the rest of the car as it sheets straight off:thumb:

aslong as you use it on a wet panel and its squeeky clean ie no grit/grime left i cant see it doing any harm 

that said , im going to treat myself to an inline DI filter for my final rinse , so no more drying for me


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

*hmmmm*

surely if your worried about it scratching because you haven't washed the car properly in the first place then a towel is going to do a lot worse


----------



## Arjxh56 (Sep 24, 2012)

billybob9351 said:


> surely if your worried about it scratching because you haven't washed the car properly in the first place then a towel is going to do a lot worse


I would agree with that! It certainly isn't going to do any better!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

spyder said:


> Thinking about getting a water blade, any feedback on this? Are they safe on paint etc? Thanks


Very very good mate, used one for years and the do no damage what so ever. They glide over the paint smoother than a towel. You can remove 95% of the water within 30 seconds which leaves very little work for your towel.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Only on glass for me , why take the risk when you can buy such good well absorbing towels these days


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

if your paint is in good condition and you have a good lsp there is no need for a blade, the paint will almost dry its self. If you are finding there is a lot of water left on your paint after a wash then you need to look at your wash technic and your lsp. There is a good side to a blade and thats there great to dry the dog :thumb:


----------

